# Need some info.



## Xoshua (7 Nov 2006)

Alright so I haven't been on these forums for a while.  Awhile ago I was signing up for Reserves, but I am out of highschool now, at 17.  (Principle pulled some strings).   So I will be attending full force now.  I was wondering when the earliest date will be?  Another question is, is everyone nervous when they first get ready to go?  I think I will do good, and I've wanted to do this for a while.  I am a bit lazy and I admit it but I am prepared to get out of the habbit very quickly.  I was also wondering if anyone else is going so I wouldn't feel so out of place.  Thank you, Joshua Allen.


----------



## muskrat89 (7 Nov 2006)

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Elwood (7 Nov 2006)

Xoshua said:
			
		

> Awhile ago I was signing up for Reserves, but I am out of highschool now, at 17.  (Principle pulled some strings).   So I will be attending full force now.



You were expelled? That might not look good on your CF application...


----------



## 241 (7 Nov 2006)

Elwood said:
			
		

> You were expelled? That might not look good on your CF application...



I don't think that is what he meant when he said his "principal pulled some strings" more likely that he was able to finish high school early, I am guessing either a semister or even a whole year...

(Edited after wiping the sleep from my eyes)


----------



## Quag (8 Nov 2006)

241 said:
			
		

> I don't think _*that*_ what he _*ment*_ when he said his "principal pulled some strings" more likely that he was able to _*funish*_ high school early, I am guessing either a _*semister*_ or even a whole year...



Did you finish high school a semester or year too early?

Geez man, it's only one sentence.  It would take 10 seconds to proof read. :


----------



## 241 (8 Nov 2006)

Ummm yeah had just got up from my evening nap...As apposed to the morning and afternoon ones.... :-[


----------



## Xoshua (8 Nov 2006)

Heh it's alright guys.  I finished early, a semester early.


----------



## Quag (8 Nov 2006)

241 said:
			
		

> Ummm yeah had just got up from my evening nap...As apposed to the morning and afternoon ones.... :-[



HAHA I figured it was something like that! ;D


----------



## 241 (8 Nov 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> HAHA I figured it was something like that! ;D



Yeah gotta get back to work soon so I stop napping so much...LOL....

Now back to the topic here....I am not sure but I think you have to be 18 to join the Reg force....Regardless as to whether you are done high school already or not.....But I may be wrong...


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2006)

241 said:
			
		

> Now back to the topic here....I am not sure but I think you have to 18 to join the Reg force....Regardless as to whether you are done high school already or not.....But I may be wrong...



From the recruiting  website:


> be 17 years of age (with parental/guardian consent) or older;
> junior level Military College applicants must be 16 years of age;
> you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age


----------



## 241 (8 Nov 2006)

Well I stand corrected...It may have been 18 a few years ago then cuz I seem to remember 18 and a high school diploma....But none the less it 17 now and I was wrong...


----------



## xo31@711ret (9 Nov 2006)

Nope been 17 for awhile (with parent' consent); Did 'Cornhollis' '82 at 17; retired at age 42 with +24 years!  ;D


----------



## 241 (9 Nov 2006)

Well then maybe I am thinking of something else and confussing it with this...Oh well no worries....17 it is...


----------



## SoF (9 Nov 2006)

Xoshua said:
			
		

> Another question is, is everyone nervous when they first get ready to go?



Absolutely. At basic you will be in a totaly new environment with many restrictions placed on you. You will have to adapt to this change, the quicker the better. The new bmq courses are 13 weeks long so keep that in mind.


----------

